# Enhanced Elite or Elite Dark



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, so I bought an Enhanced Elite P229 and I must say I love how the one piece ergo grip feels. I'm now thinking about buying an Elite Dark P226 or P220 and am wondering if I will like the aluminum grips as much. Also, besides the grips ... the only other difference I see is the Elite Dark model also comes with the adjustable combat sites. For those that have an Elite Dark model Sig ... do you like the aluminum grips? Are the combat sites that much nicer than the regular Sig lite night sites??


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

E46SC3 said:


> Okay, so I bought an Enhanced Elite P229 and I must say I love how the one piece ergo grip feels. I'm now thinking about buying an Elite Dark P226 or P220 and am wondering if I will like the aluminum grips as much. Also, besides the grips ... the only other difference I see is the Elite Dark model also comes with the adjustable combat sites. For those that have an Elite Dark model Sig ... do you like the aluminum grips? Are the combat sites that much nicer than the regular Sig lite night sites??


I like the aluminum grips on the Sigs, but you may not like it as well as the E2 grip. Different ergonomics, but completely personal preference. Personally, I prefer the standard SigLite night sights. They are sturdy and not much can go wrong with them. Just my opinion.


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

Right now I'm having an issue w/ my 2 piece grips. After 100 rounds or so the grips keep getting loose. I'm thinking of going w/ the e2 grips. U may or may not have an issue.


----------



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

i have a 226 with the enhanced package /grips ,as well as a 229 dark elite.
personaly, i like the enhanced elite grips better. slightly stippeled ,they offer a better........ grip.
the aluminum grips on the dark elite are nice as well, but not as grippy.


----------

